# looking for a company that can print about 100,000 aprons or shirts a day!!!!



## cardege1 (May 12, 2010)

ok so i have a potential client that wants 15 million aprons printed by the end of november this year. Does any know of a company that is capable of producing this many item in the given timeline?????


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

are you for real???????
If you are , than e-mail me alittle more details.
I know someone that may be able to do this.
pm


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I know of a couple of folks also. You're talking huge numbers, I don't know why they would do something like that in the U.S. though, except for turnaround time.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

someone posted yesterday about a company that did 1 Million TShirts for the Census Bureau in 25 days. DO the math on that! 16hr days, 25 days... that is 2500/hr

For 15 Million by Nov 30... June1 to Nov 30 is 183 days or so. At 7 days a week 16 hrs a day that is 5123 prints an hour. If you go 24/7 non stop with ZERO downtime (likely not possible) then it becomes a more managable 3415 prints an hour. 

You will need 6-12 shops doing this job... or a guy with 20-25 automatics (the big ones) 

May be better to print the image on the fabric roll to roll on high speed equipment... then cut & sew in overseas sweatshops. Even then you will need 200+ workers going 24x7 for 6 months to sew them if the can do 20pcs an hour.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

cardege1 said:


> ok so i have a potential client that wants 15 million aprons printed by the end of november this year. Does any know of a company that is capable of producing this many item in the given timeline?????


I don't want to put a damper on your day, but...do you know or trust this client?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Henry...I totally agree....I would want to know how/why this potential client would come to one of us...should go directly to the large companies or direct to China. who is going to front the $$ for the blanks..how are you getting paid...etc...Does not smell right to me


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If it sounds too good to be true......


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds like a joke to me besides what in the "H" is someone going to do with 15 Million aprons?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> Sounds like a joke to me besides what in the "H" is someone going to do with 15 Million aprons?


In this economy..to put our peas in as we get them picked. Looks like we're gonna have to grow em to keep something to eat.


----------



## organica (Oct 25, 2007)

offshore. 15M seems a bit odd to me. You would def need a factor for that account.


----------



## girard78 (Feb 22, 2009)

Contact me, [email protected] I can get this done in China for you and much cheaper then in the states.


----------



## Jerzcreative (May 18, 2010)

Email me at [email protected]. i can help you with this..


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i can do that on my 6 color manual. just send me 1/2 upfront and i'll get right on it. oh ya i'll throw in set up and screen charge too. i have some free time this weekend.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

need help...buehrle


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

